# 811 OTA change



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

My local CBS was the fastest channel to lock before P284. Although, it never had the most signal strength. Now, it is the hardest station for me to get to lock. At first I thought this was just weather related, but now I think it is caused by the PSIP change?

How do I post to the 811 forum? When I try to post, it says I don’t have permission.


----------



## Jordan420 (Nov 11, 2003)

There is a Feb. 1st 2005 deadline for PSIP changes and many stations have recently changed. Try a re-scan for your OTA channels & see if that clears up the problem.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=495173


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

the_bear said:


> My local CBS was the fastest channel to lock before P284. Although, it never had the most signal strength. Now, it is the hardest station for me to get to lock. At first I thought this was just weather related, but now I think it is caused by the PSIP change?
> 
> How do I post to the 811 forum? When I try to post, it says I don't have permission.


It is possible that you might be running into a PSIP issue given it is the Feb 1 deadline. You might want to contact your station and see if they know about this. My guess is that it might clear up on its own. However, You can try the procedure below and see if that clears things up.

1) Remove the local channels from your favorite list. 
2) Remove the local from your locals list. 
3) Do a hard reset. (Unplug power cord, what 30 seconds, and plug it back in) 
4) Rescan

P.S. I moved this thread into the 811 forum and contact the group about the fact you could not do this for yourself.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

the_bear said:


> How do I post to the 811 forum? When I try to post, it says I don't have permission.


In order to post in any of the official forums, you must be a fully registered user. When you first registered, the system sent you a verification e-mail with a special link. If you don't click on the link, you can't post in the official forums.

I have activated your account so you should be good to go.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

I tried the delete all and reset, but it didn’t help. I still think the recent software change made it more difficult to lock weak stations. Previously, it was rare that I could not lock CBS. Now, it is rare that I can get a lock. Anyone else with signals in the 60-70 range having trouble?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Try resetting back to factory defaults, doing a hard reset (Removing power cable) and then doing a rescan see it that helps? I doubt it but it is worth a try. Do you have any neighbors that have HD? Are they seeing the same thing? Have you contacted the station to see if anything changed? Maybe they are doing some maintenance? 

I know at around 60% stability of signal drops off. If you are staying mainly in the 70s and droping into the 60 occassional you should not have issues. If you are in the low 60s most of the time and you 60 a lot, my experience is you will have issues.


----------

